# My First Large Humidor



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Here is my first large humidor. It is a Savoy, looks like a cherry finish but I'm not sure.

In the last picture with the tray in, the humidor came with these things called Seal Kings. 

Does anyone know what they are?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you mean the objects in the baggie?

Looks to me like they are meant to hold the elements up inside the lid of the humi.. are they sticky? Velcro?

My guess


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That is a great looking humi for sure!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice looking humidor. I've been really happy with the Savoy humidor I purchased earlier this year. As for the Seal Kings...don't have a clue what they are.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Great humi. very very nice. I would for sure, go to www.cigarmony.com and finish it off with the PUCK. Then you got the perfect set up.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice looking Humidor man. Comgrats!!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice humi! i love the outside finish! nice colors


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Thanks you guys.

And for Rob, they are not velcro, the back peels of and they stick on.

If any one knows what to do with them, please let me know.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Now I just gotta fill 'er up...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

^^^Thanks^^^

It better be for the price.

When I got it they added on 20$ for sales tax!


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

DGreekStallion said:


> Thanks you guys.
> 
> And for Rob, they are not velcro, the back peels of and they stick on.
> 
> If any one knows what to do with them, please let me know.


They are double sided tape for lack of a better term for sticking the humidification devices to the top of the humidor.

I agree about getting the puck. When I get my new humidor, I'll be ordering a puck right with it.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

So you guys think I shouldn't keep the two humidification devices it came with?
And can y'all tell by my pics what size this thing is?

I really I have no idea I think he said 4 boxes I'm not quite sure.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

DGreekStallion said:


> So you guys think I shouldn't keep the two humidification devices it came with?
> And can y'all tell by my pics what size this thing is?
> 
> I really I have no idea I think he said 4 boxes I'm not quite sure.


Beads are really the way to go. The Puck from Cigarmony utilizes these. I didn't want to jack with PG and Floral Foam so I went ahead and got The Puck for my 25ct Humidor. It keeps the humidity constant. For cabinets, most people will go with an active humidifier.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Hmm, I have the beads in my smaller 25 ct. one

I think they have one at my B&M that's similar to the Puck, I think I'll check it out.

I need to wait a while though, I've spent too much the past couple days.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Danny, congrats on the new Savoy humi! She's a beaut alright.

I would try the element(s) that came with the humi to start with and see what happens. More than likely though, you will want to get something different to keep humidification up. The Puck or beads from Cigarmony or Heartfelt are great options. I think you already have that info, so I'll shut up 

Anyway, congrats man!!

CD


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

I have also taken out the foam from inside elements like that and replaced with K/L beads...works great for me....
I would get some stick on velcro or magnets for the elements as well, makes 'em VERY easy to maintain, etc...much better than using those sticky tabs they sent and permanently affixing them inside the humi lid. Just my .02 though.
:nerd:


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the first!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sweet looking storage you got there. Those RP and Monte's will make a dent, but it looks like you planned for that and then some. Always liked that kinda finish on the Savoys.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

DGreekStallion said:


> Hmm, I have the beads in my smaller 25 ct. one
> 
> I think they have one at my B&M that's similar to the Puck, I think I'll check it out.
> 
> I need to wait a while though, I've spent too much the past couple days.


Very nice looking humi Danny! I have almost an identical one...I have one puck in it and it works flawlessly. If you do order the puck you will get adhesive patches so you want need those black stickers.

The problem with humidification device that is provided is that it only does "one way humidification". In other words it can only release moisture into the air not take it out. This can be a problem (especially where you live in Texas) because at some times of the year (the humid summer) you are going to need the device to reduce the humidity instead of raising it. The green foam will be OK in the short term but I would definitely spend the money on the Puck or beads when you can.

I have found the "cigar counts" given on humidors to be pretty meaningless. Mine say's its a 150 count but it can store around 80-100 cigars comfortably.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice looking...needs something though...hmmmmmmm.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great lookin' stick box you got there. I was just cruisin' some sights lookin for one myself. Enjoy.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Smokin in Iraq said:


> Great lookin' stick box you got there. I was just cruisin' some sights lookin for one myself. Enjoy.


Thanks man, I appreciate it. She's lonely now though.

Poor thing.


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Savoy Tigerwood, great choice, I swear by these for the price.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

That's cool. How come I paid 250?

I googled it and it was wayyy less.

Damn


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Very nice looking humi Danny! I have almost an identical one...I have one puck in it and it works flawlessly. If you do order the puck you will get adhesive patches so you want need those black stickers.
> 
> The problem with humidification device that is provided is that it only does "one way humidification". In other words it can only release moisture into the air not take it out. This can be a problem (especially where you live in Texas) because at some times of the year (the humid summer) you are going to need the device to reduce the humidity instead of raising it. The green foam will be OK in the short term but I would definitely spend the money on the Puck or beads when you can.
> 
> I have found the "cigar counts" given on humidors to be pretty meaningless. Mine say's its a 150 count but it can store around 80-100 cigars comfortably.


Thanks for the advice. I will get the Puck, or something similar, in the near future.


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Sweet looking storage you got there. Those RP and Monte's will make a dent, but it looks like you planned for that and then some. Always liked that kinda finish on the Savoys.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah, I wanted to have some room for the future.

The cigars haven't come in yet, so I'm still waiting..

I'll have a review for you of the Monte's after I smoke them.

Dan


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

rmrdaddy said:


> I have also taken out the foam from inside elements like that and replaced with K/L beads...works great for me....
> I would get some stick on velcro or magnets for the elements as well, makes 'em VERY easy to maintain, etc...much better than using those sticky tabs they sent and permanently affixing them inside the humi lid. Just my .02 though.
> :nerd:


Yessir, the two humidification elements actually have magnets... Is it possible to get a large quantity of beads and fill them up?


----------



## Baby Gorilla (Jun 24, 2007)

drac said:


> Savoy Tigerwood, great choice, I swear by these for the price.


Is the finish a cherry or that tigerwood? The flash makes it look a little lighter tha1n the cherry finish. If it is cherry then I got the same humidor and I love it too!


----------

